# fibrin sheath disruption



## Marianne1 (Jul 15, 2010)

What do you code for a fibrin sheath ballooning in a perm cath if the fibrin sheath is *outside*  the lumen of the catheter and access is *thru* the *existing* central line?


----------



## dpeoples (Jul 15, 2010)

Marianne1 said:


> What do you code for a fibrin sheath ballooning in a perm cath if the fibrin sheath is *outside*  the lumen of the catheter and access is *thru* the *existing* central line?



There was a thread on this subject last year. Click on the search link above and look for "fibrin sheath". There were several good replies, some of them might help you decide how to code this.

HTH


----------

